# Looking for Rental



## sahara1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've posted this on here as I can't seem to get on the Real Estate Section.

I'm an English female looking for a one bed apartemtn to rent long term in Sharm. I'm working here but prices have gone up so much it's becomming ridiculous. Egyptian salaries just don't cover the cost.

Any-one bought an apartment and looking to rent it out at a lower price rather than have it standing empty earning nothing please let me know.

I can supply references from my previous landlord.

Many thanks


----------



## walidsdaik (Jan 13, 2009)

there is a room to share in a br flat in old maadi if you are interested sadek.walid-gmail


----------

